# Teaching ESL in Queretaro



## dallenekola (Jun 10, 2008)

I will be completing my ESL certification this month and will be seeking employment in Queretaro as an ESL Teacher. My wife is a Mexican citizen and we are in the process of moving her from Ecatepec to Queretaro in early July. I am still living in the US and will be moving to Mexico to be with her in early August if not sooner. I'm interested in knowing if anyone has any advice and or contacts that may assist me in finding a teaching position at the schools in Queretaro. We're expecting twins in November and are very excited to finally start our lives together after more then one year of being apart. Any help and or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need an FM2 for a couple of years and then be able to apply for naturalization. As for work, you will need to interview with likely employers when you get there. Then, if hired, they will help you get your FM2 status changed to allow you to work. Permission can be difficult to get, so be prepared to meet the foreign income or resource requirements to qualify for the visa in the meantime.


----------



## mxpxguy220 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, as far as a job lead. I work in Monterrey teaching at Berlitz which I think is a pretty good company. I'm new there, only a month in. But they just put a sign up on the lockers that they need a native-speaking English teacher. I would say check out their website online otherwise shoot me an e-mail if you are serious and I can try to get you a contact: You may be able to have a job lined up waiting for you. Depending on how soon you are moving.


----------



## mxpxguy220 (Aug 27, 2008)

filler filler filler filler


----------



## mxpxguy220 (Aug 27, 2008)

filler filler filler filler!


----------



## mxpxguy220 (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry for flooding, I am a new user and they won't let me give you web addresses or e-mail until I post 4 posts


----------



## dallenekola (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the post regarding my situation. I actually just arrived into Queretaro two weeks ago and have lined up a part time ESL teaching postion here in Queretaro. I'm about 3 hours South, so driving would be out of the question. I am an Engineer by trade and am continuing to seek employment here in Queretaro in that field. Thanks again for the post. My email address is: "dave (underscore) ekola (at) yahoo (dot) com" no spaces. I'm not sure if that will work or not, but I too did not have 4 posts yet. Good luck in Monterrey.


----------



## asegbert (Feb 15, 2009)

dallenekola said:


> Thanks for the post regarding my situation. I actually just arrived into Queretaro two weeks ago and have lined up a part time ESL teaching postion here in Queretaro. I'm about 3 hours South, so driving would be out of the question. I am an Engineer by trade and am continuing to seek employment here in Queretaro in that field. Thanks again for the post. My email address is: "dave (underscore) ekola (at) yahoo (dot) com" no spaces. I'm not sure if that will work or not, but I too did not have 4 posts yet. Good luck in Monterrey.


Hi there,

Not sure if you are still subscribed to this thread, but if you are...I'm curious how the ESL position has gone for you, where you are working / worked, and if you have an advice for someone else looking at it! I lived in Queretaro for a semester as a student, so I have some ideas. But I am considering moving for a longer time and want to feel out all of my options and see what I can do on the visa situation prior to even moving. Just curious about your experience thus far!

Thanks!


----------

